# Nên Lấy Chồng Khi Sự Nghiệp Đang Lên Ko?



## lovestar716

em năm nay 26 tuổi, em hiện đang làm trợ lý giám đốc cho 1 công ty nhật bản, công ty chuyên sản xuất giày da theo đơn hàng nước ngoài. Bạn bè em lấy chồng hết rồi. Em thi đã có người yêu , tuy nhiên sự nghiệp em còn đang lên. em rất được coi trọng trong công ty

Giờ có nên lấy chồng khi sự nghiệp đang lên ko ạ? em sợ lấy chồng rồi ko được coi trọng nữa ạ


----------



## FrankyNguyen

"Giờ có nên lấy chồng khi sự nghiệp đang lên ko ạ? em sợ lấy chồng rồi ko được coi trọng nữa ạ"
>>Bạn rât đẹp, và trong cộng ty rất nhìu người thích bạn..từ sếp đến nhân viên..thậm chí đối tác...nghe vậy sao thấy tội cho anh chàng ng iu quá...liệu có 1 ngày anh ta sẽ bị bỏ rơi k?


----------



## daohoa

nhiều bạn trẻ tham vọng nên có câu hỏi như bạn, riêng mình thấy 2 khoản đó chả liên quan gì tới nhau cả, nếu bạn làm việc tốt hiệu quả thì sự nghiệp có liên quan gì đến việc lấy chồng hay không, có liên quan thì chỉ là khi bạn sinh em bé thôi, khi đó thời gian dành cho công việc sẽ bị hạn chế. Mình thì thấy dù sự nghiệp có thành công đến mấy là con gái vẫn cứ phải lấy chồng và sinh con, bây giờ bạn lùi lại thời gian lập gia đình thì sau con cái cũng muộn lúc con cái lớn rồi có thời gian cho công việc tiếp thì đã già rồi, công ty có còn chấp nhận nữa không? Kiếm tiền ít thôi còn dành cho chồng kiếm nữa chứ.


----------



## Tri2004

Bạn sống được bao lâu, cuộc sống luôn thay đổi, chẳng ai biết trước ta sẽ ra sao vào ngày mai, em đã có 1 sự nghiệp tương đối tốt, em đã phấn đấu và dành nhiều thời gian cho sự nghiệp, giờ em hãy dành thời gian cho bản thân em, nếu em yêu bạn em thì lấy để tìm kiếm hạnh phúc, tiền bạc chỉ cần đủ là có cuộc sống vui vẽ rồi, nhiều hơn thì tốt nhưng nhiều tiền mà không có ai bên cạnh chia sẽ thì nhiều tiền để làm chi. Sống cho bạn thân mình đi em.


----------



## vpbank

Chả sao cả  cứ thoải mái thôi !


----------



## Chiennd1820

Đang độ tuổi đẹp và khỏe mạnh nhất của người phụ nữ, nên lấy chồng sinh con sớm để con cái khỏe mạnh, khổ trước sướng sau bạn a


----------



## longphamdoan89

Tôi chắc chắn 2 vấn đề hoàn toàn liên quan đến nhau, chắc chắn bạn sẽ chỉ làm tốt được 1 việc mà thôi. nhiều khi phải đánh đổi và rất có thể sẽ hối hận


----------



## anhhung1912

vấn đề mà bạn đưa ra chẳng kiên qua. bạn vẫn có thể lấy chồng mà sự nghiệp vẫn thăng tiến. có khi còn càng thăng tiến ý chứ.


----------



## pave_the_wave

có sự đánh đổi ở đây chăng ))


----------



## Cần Hạnh Phúc thật sự .

lovestar716 đã viết:


> em năm nay 26 tuổi, em hiện đang làm trợ lý giám đốc cho 1 công ty nhật bản, công ty chuyên sản xuất giày da theo đơn hàng nước ngoài. Bạn bè em lấy chồng hết rồi. Em thi đã có người yêu , tuy nhiên sự nghiệp em còn đang lên. em rất được coi trọng trong công ty
> 
> Giờ có nên lấy chồng khi sự nghiệp đang lên ko ạ? em sợ lấy chồng rồi ko được coi trọng nữa ạ


theo anh thì em khg nên lấy chồng lúc này ..vì sự nghiệp em đang lên


----------



## Y xuân

Như ý kiến riêng của em thì lấy chồng là duyên số. Hiện giờ mình chưa lấy chồng thì hãy làm việc kiếm tiền và làm đẹp chăm sóc bản thân là cách tốt nhất. Sau đó vững vàng về kinh tế lúc đó thì lấy chồng cũng chưa muộn mà.
Nếu muốn làm đẹp các chị hãy thử tìm hiểu sản phẩm Y xuân đó, vừa đẹp da, vừa tốt cho sức khỏe và nhiều lợi ích khác nữa. 
Link này các chị em: http://yxuan-tredep.vn/san-pham/y-xuan/


----------



## vidinhtuan

lovestar716 đã viết:


> em năm nay 26 tuổi, em hiện đang làm trợ lý giám đốc cho 1 công ty nhật bản, công ty chuyên sản xuất giày da theo đơn hàng nước ngoài. Bạn bè em lấy chồng hết rồi. Em thi đã có người yêu , tuy nhiên sự nghiệp em còn đang lên. em rất được coi trọng trong công ty
> 
> Giờ có nên lấy chồng khi sự nghiệp đang lên ko ạ? em sợ lấy chồng rồi ko được coi trọng nữa ạ


không nên nhé bạn gái ) khi có gia đình bạn ko toàn tâm toàn ý đc đâu vì nó còn ảnh từ những người trong gia đình nhà chồng nữa. Ổn định hãy lấy nhé


----------



## theluc89

Đang lên thì quất túi bụi đi bạn


----------



## nhoxquy03

Hiện tại bạn đang bao nhiêu tuổi? Thực ra lấy chồng thì đâu có ảnh hưởng gì đâu đến công việc nhỉ?


----------



## CongChuaBongBong

Không nhé


----------



## Giày Secondhand

Tùy vào tính cách người chồng bạn thôi, nếu mà thuộc dạng ép đặt quá thì sẽ ảnh hưởng thật đấy


----------



## lopxehaitrieu

lấy thôi có sao đâu, quan trọng bạn lấy phải ông chồng như nào thôi


----------



## Trà Myy

lấy chồng sự nghiệp tốt còn lên nữa ))


----------



## TranHue59

Nếu bạn giỏi thì công việc vẫn phát triển thôi, liên quan gì đến lấy chồng với không đâu. Bạn giỏi chẳng ai dám đuổi bạn


----------

